# [SOLVED] Blurry screen after nvidia drivers fedora 14



## Alejandro_2509 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi there; I have a GeForce 9600GT and a 22LG30 LG monitor with a DVI to HDMI cable, and after installing de nvidia propietary driver the screen got all blurry. I was able to correct this problem in windows 7 by adding some keys to the registry with this tutorial: h"ttp://files.bortweb.com/how_to_fix_nvidia_blurry_fuzzy_screen_or_text.htm". I want to know if it is possible to add those values in the X config file or in config file they should go. 

thanks


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Blurry screen after nvidia drivers fedora 14*

Hi,

Can you post your Xorg.conf file, so we can look at it. Also, what was wrong with the noveau drivers that F14 comes with?

Cheers!


----------



## Alejandro_2509 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Blurry screen after nvidia drivers fedora 14*

# RPM Fusion - nvidia-xorg.conf
# 
Section "Device"
Identifier "Videocard0"
Driver "nvidia"
EndSection

The noveau drivers are fine, I just wanted to use compiz.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Blurry screen after nvidia drivers fedora 14*

Hi,

Is that they entire xorg.conf? Is there a file that is listed as just xorg.conf, possibly in the Xorg, or just X folder? Also, did you try just using the noveau drivers?

Cheers!


----------



## Alejandro_2509 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Blurry screen after nvidia drivers fedora 14*

that is in etc/X11/xorg.conf ; I got rid of the nvidia drivers, with the noveau drivers says it does not has 3D support.


----------



## Alejandro_2509 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Blurry screen after nvidia drivers fedora 14*

well, I got compiz working with noveau, but scrolling text and web pages seems slow and choppy...


----------

